# Please Help Stolen Aire raft from Homestead



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

That is SO jacked up! Sorry to hear that, I'll definitely keep my eye out for it....on the rivers and the internet.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

wow, unbelievable....since that boat was only months old, i hope it will be easy to spot with whatever the theives plan to do with it. Lets all keep an eye out & Eagle Valley boaters beware there are some major scumbags around.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sucks*

Just keep spreading the word, it is pretty hard to keep something as big as a raft a secret, especially in such a tight knit community of boaters. 

A friend of mine had his raft stolen and the idiots tried to take it out on the same river about a week later, lets just say it was recovered pretty quickly.


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope he did a police report so when we find it we can let them know quickly.


----------



## tballgame (Jun 15, 2008)

probably already know, but check out craigslists/ebay/pawnshops all over Western Slope, newspapers, post on every forum you can, put up flyers in raft/fly shops/etc. The more the better, that is what a friend of mine did and it worked. Right now its probably in car or stored away. Keep looking months down the road, that is when they will try and get rid of it. Good Luck. If you catch them, please kick the shit out of them for me.


----------



## mrburns (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! I live in Homestead and leave stuff outside all the time without even thinking about it. Maybe not anymore. Good luck and I will be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I will issue a beat-down to everyone with a blue Aire and check the serial numbers before they regain consciousness. You have to be proactive with this stuff.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Aire*

Saw two people R2ing a new looking blue aire on the Eagle at cross creek at about 1 pm on Thursday. They just put in so I could not check the rafts #. Hope this helps


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

swim team what did they look like?


----------



## notabrobra (May 21, 2008)

Is cross creek is south minturn?
thanks for the post - keep em coming


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

yes, Cross Creek meets the Eagle south of Minturn...


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*aire*

Yes cross creek south of Minturn. It was two guys over 6' tall short brown hair the person dropping them off was driving a silver 1980's small pick up. I was driving and by the time I turned around they had launched. Hope this helps I will keep my eyes open


----------



## papawheelie (Feb 1, 2006)

Total crap, I hope these guys read this site because the Rivergods bitch slap people who steal boats/rafts. Karma baby. You steal a boat/raft, you drown or carnage awaits.

Good luck getting it back, if not, file a police report and your homeowners insurance should get you back on the river in no time. And you can rest assure that the thieves will pay the price one way or another.


----------



## ganjeman (Jul 9, 2008)

just a FYI boaters, check your homeowners insurance, as we've been told it doesn't cover "watercraft", or has *very limited coverage. *


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

*Buzzkill*

The serial number is sooo easy to remember, thankfully. It's etched in the brain so we'll be looking for the Aire. In Glenwood that is standard fare but who knew that could happen at home...


----------



## DownValleyTrash (Jun 6, 2008)

Bump

this is an easy serial number to remember.


----------



## notabrobra (May 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your leads and information! The boat has been recovered! The boat was being used on the Upper Colorado at Rancho.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Very cool! Did the thieves get an appropriate beating before the cops arrived?



notabrobra said:


> Thank you all for your leads and information! The boat has been recovered! The boat was being used on the Upper Colorado at Rancho.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

This site is so cool some times.

Please post details on who and how this happened.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome news! still baffled someone stole it from Homestead.

Again...we want details on the recovery


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the recovery hopefully they were sent downriver without the raft!!!!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah! Awesome!


----------



## wetwilly (Apr 10, 2007)

notabrobra said:


> Last night my good friend was putting his kids to bed when someone stole his raft out of his driveway while it was laid out to deflate.
> The raft was taken from Homestead (Edwards). It is new this summer - a 14 ft 3E blue AIRE / grey bottem and greythwarts with 6 blue footcups.
> The serial number is 200700008
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that dude, I will keep an eye out in s.w. colorado waters. Any special markings on the boat??
Wetwilly, Ouray


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Um, check this one out Willy.



notabrobra said:


> Thank you all for your leads and information! The boat has been recovered! The boat was being used on the Upper Colorado at Rancho.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

wetwilly....getting a jump on the 4:20? its only 3:30.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> wetwilly....getting a jump on the 4:20? its only 3:30.


come on it was his first post and he just bummed about a stolen raft.

3:30 works for 4:20 especially if you use one of them there abucesesses chinese calculators. 

So what is the word on the recovery?


----------



## mrburns (Oct 8, 2007)

C'mon! Details! Did anyone get to hit them with an oar?


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*bump*



mrburns said:


> C'mon! Details! Did anyone get to hit them with an oar?


details please. Was it the cops or a fellow boater that caught them?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hopefully he's not responding because his knuckles are too bruised to type!


----------



## notabrobra (May 21, 2008)

here is the scoop - an aware citizen saw the boat at Rancho this past weekend. Later saw a flyer posted in Edwards and gave Pat a call. Pat quickly made it out to Rancho Monday night to find his raft sitting in someones front yard. He confronted the hoodlems and deflated the boat and drove away with it in his possesion. The Eagle County Sheriif has been notified - No beat down as of yet...


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*Aire*

Did they live at Rancho?


----------



## wetwilly (Apr 10, 2007)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> wetwilly....getting a jump on the 4:20? its only 3:30.


Tecate induced, sorry I missed the recovery message, I will be sure to be slower to try to help if your gear gets snatched endo. Just lookin to help, not for cheap shots. Peace

Thanks for tryin to stick up for me carvedog.


----------

